# John Piper "A 30-Year-Old Dream I Have Outlived By One Year"



## derekf_2000 (Aug 22, 2011)

On 20 August, John Piper posted "A 30-Year-Old Dream I Have Outlived By One Year",
on his desiringGod blog. 

A 30-Year-Old Dream I Have Outlived By One Year - Desiring God

In his article he quotes Charles Bridges as follows:-

Charles Bridges (d. 1869) said, “Our recompense is measured not according to 'our success' but 'our labor' and, as with our blessed Master, vouchsafed even in the failure of our ministration.” God rewards our labor, even if we “fail.” Like Jesus

I have a problem with the statement, (God rewards our labor, even if we “fail.” Like Jesus), and would really value your comments in this regard.

Blessings

Derek


----------



## MW (Aug 22, 2011)

Isaiah 49:4, "Then I said, I have laboured in vain, I have spent my strength for nought, and in vain: yet surely my judgment is with the Lord, and my work with my God."

To human appearance, by earthly standards, according to economical statistics, the ministry might be judged a failure; but the Searcher of Hearts, the God of the spirits of all flesh, and the Judge of every man's work, values and rewards the ministry for its spiritual, heavenly, and eternal quality.


----------



## derekf_2000 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you Rev. Matthew, 

I do understand that. I just have a problem applying this to the work of our Lord Jesus. 
It's that "Like Jesus" tagged on to the end that worries me.
I just can't see Jesus' work being a failure.

Blessings

Derek


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 22, 2011)

derekf_2000 said:


> Thank you Rev. Matthew,
> 
> I do understand that. I just have a problem applying this to the work of our Lord Jesus.
> It's that "Like Jesus" tagged on to the end that worries me.
> ...



Both Dr. Piper and Pastor Winzer are spot on. By the standards of the world, Jesus most certainly WAS a monumental failure...which is exactly the point I believe both of them were trying to make. God's standards of success do not line up with those of the world - so ministries, churches, pastors and yes even our Lord Himself will be judged "to have failed" when in fact God's evaluation is completely the opposite.


----------



## derekf_2000 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you to both of you for your quick & helpful replies.
It's really good to have access to those who can help me on my pilgrimage to Heaven

Blessings

Derek


----------

